# think my red (bigman) is dieing



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

my red has dropsy i am treating him with Octozin for controlling flagellated protozoa...what do you guys think he seems very dozy i could pic him up and he wouldnt move


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Use Salt Also, Maybe try some mela or Primafix


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

raise the temp. separate him from the others


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

fwiw, I've had good success with simply doing waterchanges daily of 1/4 tank at the same time as treating with salt. It's worked on numerous fish that seemed to be on the way out. Hope your big guy comes through


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont have any experience with this condition....just wanted to with you luck in treating him.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

what is dropsy, and what are the symptoms of it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt at 0.33% salinity level would be helpful to the fish. It will draw the fluids out of the fish faster than they enter, relieving stress on the kidneys. You need to be careful in case it turns out to be Mycobacterium tuberculosis which is highly contagious. I would where aquatic gloves when sticking hands in the tank and if possible remove fish to a hospital tank


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

aquatic gloves? never have herd of those before cant u just use rubber gloves?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> aquatic gloves? never have herd of those before cant u just use rubber gloves?


You want to use gloves that are made of pvc material. With rubber gloves there is a chance of 1) contaminating the water and 2) Catching a bad case of tuberculosis if the fish happens to have it. Coralife makes aquatic gloves that go all the way up your arm and from Big Als they are pretty cheap.


----------

